# Tribal veiltail at work



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

It's pretty messy because I don't have any of my drawing pens with me. I cannot decide if it looks like a betta or a koi.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, Feng! I really wish I had your talent for doing tribals. This one definitely looks like a betta to me with the super flowy fins. ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, you can tell they're fins. That's a relief. I screwed up the dorsal. xD I think it looks a little like a butterfly koi.

Like this (although some have ridiculously long trailing fins)









I use to have a pair of them, but their fins got caught in the pond filter one day and it killed them. They're lovely fish, but terribly fragile.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I used to have mutt standard kois, I had to give them away to the horribly crappy fish store when I was kicked out. I miss my little beauties. Butterflies are so elegant

The dorsal is what makes me think of a betta XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry about your fishies. /: Koi in general are beautiful fish. I would get more, but my dad keeps dragging his feet on letting me stock the pond out back again. But then again, I'm going away soon...

That's good. xD Thank you.


----------

